# Aureus Goldens in SoCal?



## wsaunders1014 (Dec 15, 2017)

Aureus Golden Retrievers :: Los Angeles California

Anyone have any experience with them? They seem pretty legit but I was surprised they weren't on the SoCal breeding list. Valerie Brennan is the owner. 2 of their dogs are Quailwoods and one is from Scott's 24k so they have good pedigrees. One of the bitches is Stella, who is a U-CH/ Intl CH. Intl CH I've read here is almost meaningless, everyone enters gets awarded, Not sure about U-CH though.

Per her email, 


> Stella and Blondie are both excellent representations of their breed in conformation in temperament. Both Sires for the litters have their AKC Championships among other AKC titles as well, along with all health clearances. Puppies are $2800 and come with a 2 year health guarantee against hip dysplasia. First vaccines, de-wormings, and microchip will be all on board prior to leaving my home. Puppies will be sold on AKC Limited Registration under a no breeding contract.


I don't see Blondie on their site though.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They look like they are doing OFA clearances but I am a super novice as far as details. Hopefully some of the pros will chime in. Best wishes on finding a great pup.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Valerie is an ethical breeder. Have confidence going with her. She's not on the list because she wasn't a breeder when I started the list.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

I too am looking for a great breeder and of course a sweet dog to join our family. I have contacted Aureus a while ago, but have not heard back. OP stated the price is $2800. I know this is CA, but is that an average cost for a healthy, well bred puppy? Thank you!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

LBP said:


> I too am looking for a great breeder and of course a sweet dog to join our family. I have contacted Aureus a while ago, but have not heard back. OP stated the price is $2800. I know this is CA, but is that an average cost for a healthy, well bred puppy? Thank you!


Yes, it is within the range for California and Arizona. I would say you are looking at 1800-3000. Though that lower end is getting very difficult to find full health certifications in. 

It is also important to note that this is also the range for poorly bred puppies as well so be cautious not to shop on price alone. 

Aureus is a forum member and I have believe a good choice.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

I just heard back and all of Aureus's pups are of course spoken for. It is very important to me to have a healthy dog with a great temperament and that comes from a breeder with a high level of integrity, which is worth waiting and paying for. There is one breeder that will probably have puppies in the next few months. They are spoken very highly of on the forum, but then I read that all their dogs die of cancer and that make me nervous. I know nothing is a sure thing, but that leaves me with an uneasy feeling. I will start over contacting the Los Angeles Club and San Diego Club.


----------



## wsaunders1014 (Dec 15, 2017)

Aureus told me they are planning another breeding in March I believe when I contacted them. Also Cathie Turner is very well respected in the area, and I know that she has two bitches pregnant, not sure how many total puppies yet because the second one was due for an ultrasound yesterday. Cancer unfortunately is sort of an inevitability. That is, the longer the dog lives the more likely it is to get cancer, especially Goldens from what I've read. But they can still live 12 to 15 years before they get it. I know Cathie's lines have lived into the 12 year range, I believe. Cathie sells for 2500 which is the lowest I've seen, especially for her pedigree. Unfortunately even disreputable breeders in the area charge in the 3000 range or even more! I know Michelle Vasquez-Moore of Victory Goldens is planning a spring breeding as well.

Any good breeder will be honest with you about their lines shortcomings and what they are trying to eliminate in their recent breedings.


----------



## crosby87 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Aureus Golden*

We bought our third golden from Valerie in January, so he is 7 months old now. He is a beautiful dog and a wonderful little guy, and we had a great experience with Valerie. My only disappointment is that he is projected to be just 65 pounds, and he's rather small for his age at the moment, which was a surprise. We also have met one of his sisters and she is smaller than he is. What I like about Valerie is that she stayed in constant communication and answered all of our questions in great detail. My best friend is a vet, and she spoke with Valerie on the phone at length; she was extremely impressed with her breeding practices and felt that she had gone above and beyond. I believe Valerie is someone who is making a sincere effort to do this the right way, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend her.


----------



## Steuds (Jan 7, 2022)

wsaunders1014 said:


> Aureus Golden Retrievers :: Los Angeles California
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them? They seem pretty legit but I was surprised they weren't on the SoCal breeding list. Valerie Brennan is the owner. 2 of their dogs are Quailwoods and one is from Scott's 24k so they have good pedigrees. One of the bitches is Stella, who is a U-CH/ Intl CH. Intl CH I've read here is almost meaningless, everyone enters gets awarded, Not sure about U-CH though.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a phone contact for Valerie Brennan and Aureus Goldens? I emailed with her back in October, she approved our family and I sent a $500 deposit in October 2021 and have not been able to establish contact since, hoping everything is okay.


----------



## Steuds (Jan 7, 2022)

wsaunders1014 said:


> Aureus told me they are planning another breeding in March I believe when I contacted them. Also Cathie Turner is very well respected in the area, and I know that she has two bitches pregnant, not sure how many total puppies yet because the second one was due for an ultrasound yesterday. Cancer unfortunately is sort of an inevitability. That is, the longer the dog lives the more likely it is to get cancer, especially Goldens from what I've read. But they can still live 12 to 15 years before they get it. I know Cathie's lines have lived into the 12 year range, I believe. Cathie sells for 2500 which is the lowest I've seen, especially for her pedigree. Unfortunately even disreputable breeders in the area charge in the 3000 range or even more! I know Michelle Vasquez-Moore of Victory Goldens is planning a spring breeding as well.
> 
> Any good breeder will be honest with you about their lines shortcomings and what they are trying to eliminate in their recent breedings.


do you have a phone # for Valerie at Aureus?


----------

